# Teeth Whitening



## yesbro (May 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, a life filled with espresso has left my teeth looking a little yellow!

Any hints and tips for teeth whitening?

I was thinking of using the dentist, but the price is £299.

Home kits cost between £30 and £50.

Has anyone had any experience, and more importantly success with either of these?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

espresso do you soak your teeth in it or something ? sure it aint through smoking lols or more likely lack of brushing your teeth. hehe

dentist is good sister had hers done was impressed.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

£299 ain't much tbh - would rather have it done under a specialist than use some dodgy outfit online!

I got quoted £200 btw (from a private practice in London) so shop around.

My mate went to a clinic and had laser whitening as well for £70-80. Not sure about who with though!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Go to the dentists and have a checkup, get them scraped clean and polished (all covered in the basic £18 or however much it is).

Then get yourself some of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370912089380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Have a go for a week and tell us how you get on. These are surprisingly effective for the price, I've just finished a stint with them. Don't bother with whitening toothpastes, they are massively under dosed


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ive purchased from these before, you can buy the same strength peroxides the dentists use direct from them.

http://www.polanight.co.uk/shop/#!/c/0/inview=category1357464&offset=0&sort=priceAsc


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

aqualung said:


> ive purchased from these before, you can buy the same strength peroxides the dentists use direct from them.
> 
> http://www.polanight.co.uk/shop/#!/c/0/inview=category1357464&offset=0&sort=priceAsc


 What strength would you recommend?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Crest white strips (banned in UK but can get on EBAY from US) are gtg.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I have mine done professionally every 6 months one application is 60quid and works a treat, take 30 mins max.

I've tried all shop brought ones, even tried them from my own dentist, nothing gave me the result i was after, i also have very sensitive teeth so the ones at home were vile 

Also you dont need to use whitening tooth pastes when you have them done every 6 months


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Crest Professional Effects whitening strips - end of discussion

I get an absurd number of compliments on my teeth 

Can buy them here - http://crestwhitestripsonline.uk/order-online (Choose "Crest 3D White Intensive Professional Effects- 20 Strips").

Put them in every night for 20 days for a couple hours, you'll thank me later.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I had mine bleached about 5 years ago. Life of excess. If you choose this option, I recommend you take the rest of the day off, try get an afternoon appointment and have sensodyne/sensitive toothpaste (2 tubes of) on hand as it causes discomfort for the rest of the day. Painkillers too. I used paracetamol but should've used something much stronger

Strips are decent apparently.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

get a deep clean at the dentist then:

sonicare tooth brush

decent tooth paste

no more coffee and fizzy drinks (if you want a pick me up take caffeine pills or a line of coke)

floss between teeth with those little bow things

the strips are good for events but the whitening effect doesnt last that long after stopping


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> What strength would you recommend?


 I use 35% Carbamide Peroxide from Polanight. Takes 10 mins per application, over about 10 days.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

My teeth are nice and white but I do eat a lot of lemons


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> What strength would you recommend?


 its best to go with one of the lower strength ones first off to see how sensitive your teeth are (say 16 or 22 % ) , also brush your teeth before and after with sensodyne toothpaste .

* i bought some of the 35% once and it got into a nerve - i nearly shot through the *ucking ceiling , i went from dozing on the sofa with the mouthguard in to wide awake like someone had given me an adrenaline injection in about 2 seconds


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Brush your teeth once a day a day for week with bicarbonate soda and then once a week after that you'll see a nice change...saw a video on YouTube of some bird that done it


----------



## Mr Slim (Jan 2, 2016)

john mcclain said:


> Brush your teeth once a day a day for week with bicarbonate soda and then once a week after that you'll see a nice change...saw a video on YouTube of some bird that done it


Add lemon juice to baking soda. Make an acid, no damage to teeth.

Or paint them with tippex


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr Slim said:


> Add lemon juice to baking soda. Make an acid, no damage to teeth.
> 
> Or paint them with tippex


 Or, a nice coating of Sperm.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> What strength would you recommend?


 Had mine done at the dentist first, Polanight 16% worn overnight in a tray £200 including tray for the first bleaching, then £10 per syringe.

I bought the next batch from the polanight.co.uk website, 10pk for £38.99.

Store syringes in the fridge.

I've tried the Crest whitening strips but they make my teeth extremely sensitive straight away.


----------



## Banshee (Jan 23, 2016)

Have a scale and polish before you do anything otherwise when you do have them whitened it will just bleach the dark stains whiter and not the actual teeth. (Best mates a dentist) i had a kit from dentist after having deep scale and polish was £300 but you get lots of bleach and trays etc. It was definately better and has lasted ages. Tastes rank mind!

Before this i had gone to one of those booths at a shopping center paid about 70 quid and it lasted bout a week as it was done over just home brushed teeth.

Having the scale and polish is a definate as the bleach will sit on the bare teeth and not the (clean film after nomal brushing) coating on your teeth. I had quite dark teeth naturally and i love mine now super purly white chi-ching!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Banshee said:


> Have a scale and polish before you do anything otherwise when you do have them whitened it will just bleach the dark stains whiter and not the actual teeth. (Best mates a dentist) i had a kit from dentist after having deep scale and polish was £300 but you get lots of bleach and trays etc. It was definately better and has lasted ages. Tastes rank mind!
> 
> Before this i had gone to one of those booths at a shopping center paid about 70 quid and it lasted bout a week as it was done over just home brushed teeth.
> 
> Having the scale and polish is a definate as the bleach will sit on the bare teeth and not the (clean film after nomal brushing) coating on your teeth. I had quite dark teeth naturally and i love mine now super purly white chi-ching!


 excellent advice, thanks


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Crest white strips (banned in UK but can get on EBAY from US) are gtg.


 Second this :thumb:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wash your mouth out after soft drinks, tea, coffee etc.

Get some Crest Whitening strips (Supreme) Normal crest strips aren't as good. The Supreme are very very good.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

anyone care to actually post up a picture of your teeth to back up the claims you have made? :whistling:


----------



## Kylie777 (Feb 7, 2016)

Once I read that lemon juice can make teeth look whiter. I never tried it myself, so I still buy expensive pastes like others)


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> Don't bother with whitening toothpastes, they are massively under dosed


 Only the UGL toothpastes get yourself some pharma, watch out for fakes though


----------

